# Mack Patternless Leo



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi guys

has anyone got a pic of a Mack Patternless Leo, and please can you tell me what the parents need to be to produce such offspring.....is it as simple as 1 parent Mack Snow and 1 parent Patternless:blush:

cheers


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Not got a picture but the following combinations could easily produce a Mack Patternless.

1. Mack Snow het Patternless x het Patternless
2. Mack Snow het Patternless x Patternless 
3. Mack Super Snow het Patternless x het Patternless
4. Mack Super Snow het Patternless x Patternless.

The second and fourth option would be your best bet to produce them as your crossing to a visual animal (visual Patternless) who cannot give anything but offspring that carry the Patternless gene, but in either case both parents have to carry the Patternless gene in order for it to be a visual morph rather then a het.

Ie if you just crossed a Mack Snow or Super Snow (neither het for Patternless) to a Patternless you'd get offspring that would only be HET for Patternless. Not a visual morph.

Hope that helps.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Great stuff, thanks for that........anyone that has a pic of a Mack Patternless I'd just love to see what they are like 

cheers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

They look like bleached patternless leopard geckos as adults.

Faint tint of yellow from the tip of the nose to the base of the tail; as hatchlings they have the patternless blotching, but in shades of grey instead of yellow and brown.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> They look like bleached patternless leopard geckos as adults.
> 
> Faint tint of yellow from the tip of the nose to the base of the tail; as hatchlings they have the patternless blotching, but in shades of grey instead of yellow and brown.


Similar to a Blizzard then :blush:.....without any of the faint tints etc


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, not quite - a blizzard still won't have yellow on the head.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, not quite - a blizzard still won't have yellow on the head.


Shucks.....and there's me thinking I was getting somewhere :lol2::lol2:.....cheers

phil


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

I always thought a Mack Snow Patternless is a Mack Snow crossed with a Murphy Patternless. 
A Mack Snow Patternless hatchling will look like a Murphy Patternless hatchling, but instead of having a yellow body, the body will be white. As the Mack Snow Patty grows older, the markings will fade. It will look similar to a Murphy Patty but will hold a white tint to it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> I always thought a Mack Snow Patternless is a Mack Snow crossed with a Murphy Patternless.




They are - in the second generation. You won't get visual patternless offspring from the first generation Mack X Patternless - you'd just get Mack het patternless


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pic and the help everyone, cheers


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> [/font]
> 
> They are - in the second generation. You won't get visual patternless offspring from the first generation Mack X Patternless - you'd just get Mack het patternless


Ahhhh :idea:


----------

